# Arcaismes



## Penyafort

El llibre d'estil de la Universitat de Barcelona considera *tots aquests mots* com arcaismes i no els considera preferibles davant d'altres equivalents més emprats actualment en la parla oral. 

Considereu realment arcaismes tots els mots que hi apareixen, inclosos alguns com _hom _o _quelcom_? Si així fos, quins no tindríeu problema en utilitzar, ni que fos per escrit? Quins creieu que gairebé ningú no comprendria avui dia?


----------



## Circunflejo

A més a més d'hom i quelcom, conec ço i mes. Crec que mes no es arcaisme mes un mot literari.


----------



## Dymn

_Tothora _no em sembla arcaic en absolut, _adés _forma part de la parla viva d'alguns dialectes. _Quelcom _no es feia servir a la major part del domini lingüístic però des que s'ha recuperat ja no el consideraria un "arcaisme", es pot utilitzar en un context semiformal o formal. _D'antuvi,_ _de bell antuvi _i_ antany_ també em semblen normals.

La resta potser sí que tenen un cert toc arcaic o altisonant però jo la majoria no les desaconsellaria en textos formals, em sembla una bona manera d'empobrir la llengua aquesta llista


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> A més a més d'hom i quelcom, conec ço i mes. Crec que mes no es arcaisme mes un mot literari.


Mercès, Circunflejo.

És curiós el que dius, però. Per mi, _mes _en català sí sona arcaic, a diferència del _mas _castellà, que sí em sona d'ús literari o fins i tot de parla molt formal.



Dymn said:


> _Tothora _no em sembla arcaic en absolut, _adés _forma part de la parla viva d'alguns dialectes. _Quelcom _no es feia servir a la major part del domini lingüístic però des que s'ha recuperat ja no el consideraria un "arcaisme", es pot utilitzar en un context semiformal o formal. _D'antuvi,_ _de bell antuvi _i_ antany_ també em semblen normals.
> 
> La resta potser sí que tenen un cert toc arcaic o altisonant però jo la majoria no les desaconsellaria en textos formals, em sembla una bona manera d'empobrir la llengua aquesta llista


Mercès de la resposta, Dymn. 

Hi estic d'acord, a mi també m'ho sembla i em va sobtar força veure-ho així en un llibre d'estil d'universitat. No ho he vist fer en altres llengües als seus llibres d'estil.


----------



## Dymn

Em sembla que els arcaismes de veritat (per exemple _tostemps_) la gent els evitarà perquè ja veu que no són adequats. I els altres si es fan servir en algun cas on potser no s'adiuen del tot no és cap problema, i el propi ús ja els llevarà l'etiqueta d'arcaics. A mi no m'importaria tornar a llegir _àdhuc _i _ultra_ en català formal, ben al contrari.


----------



## Elxenc

No sé a vosaltres, però a mi em recorda massa, açò de definir com a "arcaiques" certes paraules, com deia em recorda massa al llistat de "paraules prohibides" que corregué un temps per la tv valenciana Canal 9. Censura, se'n diu. no?. Trist, molt trist comprovar que una autoritat acadèmica, qui deuria d'usar la llengua més culta possible per fer escola, es deixa vèncer pel "català light". El camí aquest, el de dir que tal paraula és "vella", s'enceta però no mai sabem per on acabarà, i si en tindrà aturador. 
Com a usuari habitual del passat simple: aní, anares...; cantí, cantares...; vinguí, vingueres...; etc. he hagut de sentir que eixe temps s'ha eliminat, i si no ho havien fet (quins?) es "deuria d'eliminar" fins i tot de la literatura, perquè "molesta" i molta gent ja no l'entén (?). Citaren el cas d'un escriptor del Principat que en la re-edició d'un llibre seu havia canviat tots els passats simples pels passats perifràstics. Encara recorde quan s'intentava re-introduir "àdhuc" i era prou present en algunes les novel·les o assaigs dels anys 60-70-80 i...


----------



## germanbz

Arran del missatge de Elxenc, he de dir que m'ha resultat molt familiar. També es natural per a mi l'utilizar el passat simple ja que soc de València. I tant el passat simple, com paraules molt vives així com expressions, hagué de sentir-me pel meu professor de mitjà, que n'éren "poc recomanables de cara a l'exàmen".
Passat simple, paraules vives que no han canviat en centenars d'anys per ací com "homens, jovens, adès" (molt assovint marcades com "arcaismes")... fins i tot expressions que encara son viven el llocs com L'alguer "al manco", totes eren preferibles de ser substituides per formes més "estàndar".
Certament, em costa comprendre com una paraula que en un àrea important no ha canviada des del segle XIII fins l'actualitat, estiga considerada com "arcaisme".


----------



## merquiades

Quan he anat a llègir la pàgina dels mots arcaics pensava veure una llista de paraules que vàren fer servir en poemes del segle XIX, però no. Conec moltes d'aquestes paraules i podría utilizar-ne algunes.
Car, antany, ço, hom, llur, puix que,  quelcom, o sia, mes... són arcaics i hem d'evitar-los? N'estic sorprès.
En general, no m'agraden gaire les llistes de mots prohibits. Hauriem de poder fer servir les paraules que voulem.


----------



## Circunflejo

merquiades said:


> antany


No he sentit mai antany en català, però jo mateix faig servir antaño en castellà i és per això que antany em sembla un mot conegut.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> No he sentit mai antany en català, però jo mateix faig servir antaño en castellà i és per això que antany em sembla un mot conegut.


Bon vespre!

La paraula enguany és l'habitual al País Valencià per a referir-nos a l'any que corre en el moment que estem parlant. Antany ja no és tan comuna, però jo si que l'he sentida, poques voltes, tot s'ha de dir.


Circunflejo said:


> No he sentit mai antany en català, però jo mateix faig servir antaño en castellà i és per això que antany em sembla un mot conegut.


Per contra "_hogaño_" (enguany) en castellà pràcticament ha desaparegut. Seria un cas "invers" de desaparicions.


----------



## Penyafort

Elxenc said:


> No sé a vosaltres, però a mi em recorda massa, açò de definir com a "arcaiques" certes paraules, com deia em recorda massa al llistat de "paraules prohibides" que corregué un temps per la tv valenciana Canal 9. Censura, se'n diu. no?. Trist, molt trist comprovar que una autoritat acadèmica, qui deuria d'usar la llengua més culta possible per fer escola, es deixa vèncer pel "català light". El camí aquest, el de dir que tal paraula és "vella", s'enceta però no mai sabem per on acabarà, i si en tindrà aturador.
> Com a usuari habitual del passat simple: aní, anares...; cantí, cantares...; vinguí, vingueres...; etc. he hagut de sentir que eixe temps s'ha eliminat, i si no ho havien fet (quins?) es "deuria d'eliminar" fins i tot de la literatura, perquè "molesta" i molta gent ja no l'entén (?). Citaren el cas d'un escriptor del Principat que en la re-edició d'un llibre seu havia canviat tots els passats simples pels passats perifràstics. Encara recorde quan s'intentava re-introduir "àdhuc" i era prou present en algunes les novel·les o assaigs dels anys 60-70-80 i...


Totalment d'acord. Certes adaptacions poden ser acceptables en alguns contextos però en literatura d'autors contemporanis voler canviar això no hauria ni de considerar-se.



germanbz said:


> Arran del missatge de Elxenc, he de dir que m'ha resultat molt familiar. També es natural per a mi l'utilizar el passat simple ja que soc de València. I tant el passat simple, com paraules molt vives així com expressions, hagué de sentir-me pel meu professor de mitjà, que n'éren "poc recomanables de cara a l'exàmen".
> Passat simple, paraules vives que no han canviat en centenars d'anys per ací com "homens, jovens, adès" (molt assovint marcades com "arcaismes")... fins i tot expressions que encara son viven el llocs com L'alguer "al manco", totes eren preferibles de ser substituides per formes més "estàndar".
> Certament, em costa comprendre com una paraula que en un àrea important no ha canviada des del segle XIII fins l'actualitat, estiga considerada com "arcaisme".


Exactament. Que un suposat "arcaisme" sigui paraula amb plena vigència en qualsevol àrea de la llengua ja justificaria prou que no l'anomenessin així.

Aprofito per dir que justament de les coses que més m'agraden del valencià és aquesta permanència arrelada d'_ací _i d'_açò_.



merquiades said:


> Quan he anat a llègir la pàgina dels mots arcaics pensava veure una llista de paraules que vàren fer servir en poemes del segle XIX, però no. Conec moltes d'aquestes paraules i podría utilizar-ne algunes.
> Car, antany, ço, hom, llur, puix que,  quelcom, o sia, mes... són arcaics i hem d'evitar-los? N'estic sorprès.
> En general, no m'agraden gaire les llistes de mots prohibits. Hauriem de poder fer servir les paraules que voulem.


Per algú de parla francesa, que _car, ço, hom, llur _o_ puix que_ siguin "arcaics" deu semblar més inexplicable encara. 

Sí, jo també per mots "arcaics" consideraria, en tot cas, _jatsia, quer, toldre, jaquir..._



Elxenc said:


> Bon vespre!
> 
> La paraula enguany és l'habitual al País Valencià per a referir-nos a l'any que corre en el moment que estem parlant. Antany ja no és tan comuna, però jo si que l'he sentida, poques voltes, tot s'ha de dir.
> 
> Per contra "_hogaño_" (enguany) en castellà pràcticament ha desaparegut. Seria un cas "invers" de desaparicions.


Al Principat també fem servir "enguany" habitualment. Bé, jo com a mínim, potser els altres un dia em diran que és un arcaisme.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Per contra "_hogaño_" (enguany) en castellà pràcticament ha desaparegut. Seria un cas "invers" de desaparicions.


Doncs sí, però ja veurem com resisteix antaño el pas del temp.


----------

